# DickyT



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday to one of our mods and a wonderful member of our forum. I hope you have a great day, and I hope you kick the Easter Bunny's butt for stealing your glory today! Lol... No seriously, have a great day man.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a great day and get lots of jelly beans  those are my favorite lol


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dicky! Wishing you a fantastic day and an even better night. Don't forget to make a wish.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy B-Day DT!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

*****BUMP*****

Making sure you see this!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a day late, but Happy birthday Dicky!!!!!!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy (belated) Birthday, Dicky :cheers:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dicky... where are you? We microchipped him, didn't we? Gosh, he never wanders off like this, I sure hope he comes home soon... lol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I had a great quiet day with family and Camo. Yesterday I was laid up with a tweaked back... So spent no online time.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

DickyT said:


> Thanks everyone! I had a great quiet day with family and Camo. Yesterday I was laid up with a tweaked back... So spent no online time.


Brother, you have to quit aging. You're fallin' apart in chunks. :roll:
Seriously, I know backs are painful. hope you are on the mend soon. Sorry to hear you spent the day having to be down.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

jttar said:


> Brother, you have to quit aging. You're fallin' apart in chunks. :roll:
> Seriously, I know backs are painful. hope you are on the mend soon. Sorry to hear you spent the day having to be down.


Not my bday, I was good Sunday! I woke up yesterday unable to walk. Today is better, hobbling around on my cane and made it into the office.

I think Saturday did me in. I helped build a 12x6x4 Halloween prop hearse. Lot's of bending, lifting, twisting weird angles, etc. I was a little sore Sunday and broken yesterday.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hope you're feeling better today. I'm not to the point of needing a cane yet, but I'm very close if all these medications and a few visits to the chiropractor don't work. The VA has me on so much medication, I could start my own pharmacy. I still feel the pain, and I'm still stiff and sore, but the pain isn't as extreme. 

I'm glad you had a good birthday. Here's to many more! :CHEERS:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday:woof:


----------

